# Passed hor's



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2012)

These are just a few of some items we usually pass at cocktail parties. Sorry the pic quality sux, but I only have my phone handy at work. I'm constantly looking for new ideas if anyone would like to share/collaborate. Miniaiturized versions of any classic usually sell well. Anything more than one bite is too large, and we try to keep with the seasons as much as possible.




[/IMG]
Gazpacho salad in a cucumber cup



[/IMG]
Arugula, gorgonzola, pear wrapped in proscuitto de parma



[/IMG]
Mini BLT's



[/IMG]
Pork tenderloin, green horseradish cream, red onion jam on rye crisp



[/IMG]
Steak au poivre with creamy horseradish



[/IMG]
Citrus smoked shrimp with herb aioli



[/IMG]
Bleu cheese mousse with apple on toast round



[/IMG]
Curry chicken salad with toasted coconut and mango chutney on a canape round
Thanks for looking, anybody got any other good ideas ? I'll keep adding to this as the seasons/menus change.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! A couple of those are quite interesting. Any idea how they were inspired?


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 7, 2012)

They all look wonderful, especially the smoked shrimp!


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 7, 2012)

Small crab cakes with an appropriate dipping sauce have always been a hit. Roast tenderloin with artichoke pesto and shaved parm on grilled baguette is pretty tasty too.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> Small crab cakes with an appropriate dipping sauce have always been a hit. Roast tenderloin with artichoke pesto and shaved parm on grilled baguette is pretty tasty too.



Thanks K-Fed. We do mini crab cakes with a remoulade or other mustard sauce, but sometimes the logistics of frying don't always work -depending on the work site. I'm all over the t-loin thing and I really like the arti-pesto idea, but I wish I could find a mini(like 1 inch in diameter) baguette type bread to do good tiny crostini. A mini brioche would be killer too.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 7, 2012)

Those cucumber "bowls" did you hollow each one? Or are they just flat?

Great looking hor's it made a little inspired myself.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Those cucumber "bowls" did you hollow each one? Or are they just flat?


Oh yeah, I've gotta stamp and hollow out all those beeeaatches. I cut or stamp and toast all the bready bottoms too. It's not tedious at all.................A couple thousand of those (especially the stamped ones) really gets the carpal tunnel fired up!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 7, 2012)

No pics, but we made flank steak w/ chimichurri sauce on baguette slices for a party a while back, and it was a big hit. Home-cured salmon slices on baguette or dark bread slices and topped with dill are also pretty popular, even if a bit pedestrian (but could be 'elevated' easily enough with a house-made mayo blend, etc.).

We had a wrap-themed dinner party a couple months back. For fun, I got a box of frozen min pigs-in-blankets from BJs; they were the only items served that were not homemade by us or the the other attendees. They were hugely popular -- even the retired kitchen pros wolfed them down :laugh: Maybe try a version with some housemade mini-dogs?

And one of my favorites is an ap my brother-in-law makes. Shrimp wrapped in bacon and coated w/ BBQ sauce, cooked on the grill. They are delicious.

And almost anything wrapped in phyllo dough seems to be popular. While everyone thinks about the frozen spinach/ cheese ones, you can stuff them with a wide variety of ingredients. My wife makes them with a squash filling that is very good.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Bottom is my personal favorite......Blue Gill fry.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

For the Mini BLTs, anything special for the sauce? I'd use standard Hellmans, but I think a snappier, in-house aioli or piquant foam might be much more interesting.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

Salty! OMD!

Descriptions?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 7, 2012)

There isn't much better than a bluegill fry - I will be doing that with my father on Friday for some Texas relatives in town.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sunfish?


----------



## cnochef (Aug 7, 2012)

No pics but here are some that have worked well for me:

Thinly sliced seared flank steak rolled in mini Yorkshire pudding (made using mini-muffin tin) with a smear of English hot mustard and fresh horseradish cream.

Roasted duck breast with rhubarb chutney crostini

Greek salad stuffed mini pitas (Very popular!)

Caesar salad in small baked Parmesan frico cups

Warm cremini mushroom, goat cheese and fresh thyme toast

Lamb-feta burger (you can get mini buns even smaller than slider buns)

Pulled pork on mini bun w/coleslaw

Tomato bisque in espresso cup topped with challah grilled cheese soldier (3/4" wide strip)

Tostada minis made with round tortilla chips

Fresh seasonal fruit pie in mini pie shell (same as mini quiche shell)


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

oohhhh if somebody could get me a genuine Friulano frico recipe I'd die...


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 7, 2012)

cnochef you are making me drool. I will be trying most of these for our next gathering. Some of the ideas look splendid for a commercial operation, too.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 7, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> cnochef you are making me drool. I will be trying most of these for our next gathering. Some of the ideas look splendid for a commercial operation, too.



That's because they were used in a commercial operation, albeit private. I was the chef at a member-funded nurses organization, these are some of the items I would serve at the quarterly board of directors meetings.


----------



## cnochef (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a bunch of good chip + dip variations too, if you're interested.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> For the Mini BLTs, anything special for the sauce? I'd use standard Hellmans, but I think a snappier, in-house aioli or piquant foam might be much more interesting.



I do an herb mayo(*DUKES) heavy on the herbs(green and leafy) in lieu of the lettuce. I usually brush the bacon with a brown sugar/dry english mustard before baking.

*Duke's mayo is the best in the world. It's a southern staple. If I ever move away from the south, I will have to have it shipped to me. You might not think that mayo makes a difference, but try it and you'll believe. 
When I die, I want my coffin to be filled with Duke's. Seriously, my wife knows about the funeral thing.


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 7, 2012)

Duke's is good. I'm loyal to Sauer's since it is made in my hometown (RVA), but Duke's is a close second. Homemade beats all, of course.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow Salty. very nice pics. Love the sushi (I assume).


----------

